# Nuclear engineering and armed forces?



## jwhitten (11 Feb 2016)

Hi I have a 2 more years of high school left and I'm interested in nuclear engineering and joining the armed forces.is there any job that has any relation/or benefits associated with having knowledge in nuclear engineering.It can be any branch army,Air Force,navy,special forces


----------



## theSage (26 Feb 2016)

I had a CO who rumor had it had a degree in Nuclear physicists or something.  He was infantry. Not really sure if there is a more specific army trade for nuclear anything


----------



## brihard (27 Feb 2016)

jwhitten said:
			
		

> Hi I have a 2 more years of high school left and I'm interested in nuclear engineering and joining the armed forces.is there any job that has any relation/or benefits associated with having knowledge in nuclear engineering.It can be any branch army,Air Force,navy,special forces



There's no trade where it's going to be braodly applicable. There may be a few obscure positions in the CAF where it would be useful and applicable; I've heard of the odd nuclear engineer in the CAF- but some are among the many who get a degree in X Y or Z, and then get a military job that has nothing to do with it. Maybe a few oddball spots in intelligence somewhere, but I'm completely speculating.

Im sorry this isn't a particularly useful answer. Someone else may be able to offer you more, but bluntly speaking as a nation with no nuclear weaponry or propuslion, we haven't got a lot.


----------



## Journeyman (27 Feb 2016)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Maybe a few oddball spots in intelligence somewhere, but I'm completely speculating.


I can confirm your speculation; there are more than a few oddballs in Intelligence.   :nod:

From what I've read, nuclear engineering is an acceptable degree pattern for: a) Communications and Electronics Engineering, and b) Airfield Engineering -- I haven't the vaguest idea how it's applicable to Sigs, but the Airfield folks have a Fire/CBRN linkage.  I can see you being employed in Intelligence, with CFJIRU, the CBRN folks at DRDC Suffield, or instructing at RMC or the Canadian Forces Fire & CBRN Academy.

Conversely, you may get a degree you enjoy and never use it.....except to sound like Sheldon Cooper, boring people in the Mess.


----------



## jwhitten (5 Mar 2016)

Thanks for the info! I've done research since I originally posted this and the only thing I found that was similar was the CJIRU...... But there special forces so that's a bit more training


----------



## kev994 (6 Mar 2016)

My buddy has one. He's a pilot.


----------

